# 7 mỹ phẩm dưỡng da mặt hiệu quả dành cho cả ngày và đêm



## Vũ Thu Hằng (15/9/18)

Sử dụng mỹ phẩm dưỡng ẩm là một trong những bước làm đẹp không thể thiếu của phái đẹp.
Trong thế giới làm đẹp với vô vàn những sản phẩm dưỡng da từ serum, dầu dưỡng, xít khoáng… thì kem dưỡng cũng là sản phẩm không thể thiếu. Bởi mỹ phẩm dưỡng da này chính là yếu tố quyết định độ căng bóng cũng như mịn màng của làn da mỗi người. Chính vì thế, việc lựa chọn một sản phẩm vừa chất lượng lại phải phù hợp với làn da cũng khá khó khăn. Hiểu được nhu cầu của các nàng, chúng tôi xin giới thiệu đến độc giả top 8 kem dưỡng ẩm tốt trên thị trường được phái đẹp tin dùng.

*1. CLINIQUE DRAMATICALLY DIFFERENT HYDRATING JELLY*
Mỹ phẩm dưỡng da trong suốt dạng thạch của Clinique là một sản phẩm làm đẹp mới ra đời vào tháng 8 vừa qua. Được giới thiệu có khả năng cấp nước đến 24h và phù hợp với mọi làn da, dễ thấy rằng Dramatically Different Hydrating Jelly sẽ nhanh chóng được phái đẹp ưa chuộng. Với kết cấu jelly trong suốt, mỏng nhẹ nên khi thoa sản phẩm lên da sẽ không để lại cảm giác nhờn rít. Ngoài ra, thạch dưỡng ẩm của Clinique còn tích hợp cả công nghệ Clean Shield – tạo màng chắn chống ô nhiễm cũng như lọc và giữ những yếu tố có lợi cho da. Thành phần của loại mỹ phẩm dưỡng da này còn được chế xuất hướng dương, dưa chuột, lúa mạch kết hợp với Hyaluronic Acid tăng khả năng phục hồi, duy trì độ ẩm trên da.



​*2. SHISEIDO ESSENTIAL ENERGY DAY CREAM SPF 20*
Đây là mỹ phẩm dưỡng da vừa cấp ẩm lại vừa có SPF 20 giúp bảo vệ làn da chống lại tia UV và các tác nhân ô nhiễm môi trường. Đặc biệt, công nghệ ReNeura ™ độc quyền có trong Shiseido Essential Energy Day Cream SPF 20 còn mang khả năng đánh thức giác quan của làn da để tăng khả năng tiếp nhận dưỡng chất. Một trong những thành phần gây chú ý của kem dưỡng là chiết xuất lá trà, ngọc trai ngăn chặn việc đưa Carbonylation vào trong lớp sừng và lớp hạ bì. Sau một thời gian sử dụng, làn da sẽ được tái tạo và cung cấp đầy đủ các dưỡng chất để trở nên khỏe đẹp.



​*3. CERAVE FACIAL MOISTURIZING LOTION*
CeraVe Facial Moisturizing Lotion là mỹ phẩm dưỡng ẩm có chứa các thành phần thiên nhiên, an toàn cho mọi loại da. Dẫn xuất từ vitamin E trong sản phẩm giúp dưỡng ẩm và làm sáng dần làn da. Bên cạnh đó, kem dưỡng ẩm CeraVe còn bao gồm các thành phần như: Ceramides (tạo hàng rào bảo vệ, ngăn ngừa thoát nước ở da), Hyaluronic Acid (giữ nước và dưỡng ẩm cho da)… Kết cấu chất kem mềm mịn khi sử dụng sẽ nhanh thấm vào da và không gây cảm giác bết dính.



​*4.  KIEHL’S ULTRA FACIAL CREAM*
Mỹ phẩm dưỡng da của Kiehl’s luôn gây ấn tượng bởi công thức giữ ẩm vô cùng hiệu quả mà không gây nhờn dính. Với Kiehl’s Ultra Facial Cream, bảng thần phần không chứa chất bảo quản, chất tạo màu mà vô cùng an toàn cho làn da như:


Antarctitine: làm dịu và ngăn ngừa sự mất nước của da
Imperata Cylindrica: duy trì độ ẩm hiệu quả ngay cả trong ngày thời tiết khô nóng
Squalane: giúp da cân bằng độ ẩm tự nhiên
Tocopherol: chứa vitamin E dưỡng ẩm và chống oxy hóa




​*5. THE BODY SHOP VITAMIN E MOISTURE CREAM*
Vitamin E Moisture Cream là mỹ phẩm dưỡng da gây chú ý bởi khả năng khóa ẩm, tăng độ đàn hồi và làm da mềm mịn hơn. Dòng sản phẩm Vitamin E của The Face Shop có chiết xuất từ mầm lúa mạch với nhiều dưỡng chất và phù hợp với mọi làn da. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm còn bao gồm một số thành phần dưỡng ẩm nổi bật khác:

Glycerin: hút ẩm từ môi trường xung quanh
Sesamu Indicum Seed Oil, Triticum Vulgare Germ Oil: dưỡng ẩm, làn da mềm mịn




​*6. LA MER MOISTURIZING CREAM*
Kem dưỡng La Mer là sản phẩm làm đẹp cao cấp có khả năng cấp ẩm tức thì cho làn da. Bên cạnh khả năng làm tăng độ đàn hồi, sản phẩm này còn xóa mờ nếp nhăn và giúp da trắng hơn. Thành phần chính của La Mer Moisturizing Cream là tảo biển tự nhiên được thu hoạch từ đảo Vancouver. Ngoài ra, La Mer Moisturizing Cream còn chứa chanh tươi, các chất phục hồi da và tăng cường liên kết các tế bào.




​*7. AVENE HYDRANCE OPTIMAL RICHE*
Đây là kem dưỡng ẩm bổ sung Vitamin E và các axit béo từ bơ hạt mỡ dành cho làn da khô. Với hàm lượng nước khoáng Avène dồi dào, sản phẩm sẽ làm dịu mát làn da và tăng độ mềm mại. Đồng thời còn giúp kháng khuẩn chống lại mọi kích ứng trên da. Sau một thời gian sử dụng, làn da sẽ khỏe đẹp và ngăn ngừa hiệu quả các tác động của oxy hóa.




​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

